# color of puppy's belly?



## Yellowpups (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi folks - I'm new to this forum and this is my first posting;... but have loved reading all yours for some time now! We have a sweet new pup, Tater (full name Sweet Potato) - who is 4 months old now. She has a grey-colored belly. Is this odd? She's my 4th golden - and all others had pink bellies. The skin under her fur everywhere else is pink... but the belly is grey. I'm not at all concerned -- just curious! Interested in hearing your thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

no that is a sign of good pigment


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi & Welcome to the forum! I hope you stick around and share some photos of your new baby with us!  

Here's a recent post on same subject. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30368

Like Jenna said, it's a sign that the dog will have dark pigment. For example, their nose will be more likely to stay black when they're an adult. 

My golden, Boone had a black belly as a baby. And so far he's continued to have a black nose as an adult.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She will be fine as ACC said to me it is a sign of good pigmentation.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

totally normal... welcome to the forum!!! let's see some pics!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

The puppy I got yesterday also has a grey belly... I've definitely seen it around!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson has the pink skin and white toe nails and very light hair. Delilah has the dark skin, darker hair and black nails. I asked the vet about her skin coloring at her first visit because I thought the light skin was "normal" and he sort of laughed at me and told me just like people have different skin tones, so do dogs.

Delilah is gorgeous (in my opinion). She has "eyeliner" around her eyes and a very dark nose. All which allow her to have great facial features.

I'm sure your baby is gorgeous.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and PLEASE post pics!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Yup! Ferugs has a gray belly too. Sometimes it looks darker than others. He must be part chameleon!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow's belly was very dark when I got her but it has lightened over the weeks. More of a pinky-gray now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It is sooo much info, fun, and friends rolled into one! My baby has a black belly too. Another member said she called her babies born with black bellies, blueberries. Cute! My first had pink skin and dark hair. Ike has black skin and lighter hair.


----------



## Lady Kennedy (Dec 29, 2014)

I was worried about the same thing. But I'm flad I found this forum. So helpful for me and my new pup?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearly has a black belly and the entire inside of her mouth is black too. Her nose is jet black and no signs of fading yet. Pearl and Betty both have pink bellies and pinker inside of mouths.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

Holly had a very dark belly as a pup, it gradually lightened to a regular pink colour. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget had a very dark gray belly and a nose like a lump of coal. Now that he is four, his belly is pink and his nose is rather pale. His dam was the same - it's all about genetics.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Pearly has a black belly and the entire inside of her mouth is black too. Her nose is jet black and no signs of fading yet. Pearl and Betty both have pink bellies and pinker inside of mouths.


Apparently 3 dogs is beyond my cognitive abilities. Now I can't keep Pearl and Lila' s names straight, LOL! Lila and Betty have the pink bellies


----------

